# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Peter Corke

## Airicist

Director of Australian Research Council Centre of Excellence for Robotic Vision

Personal website - petercorke.com

staff.qut.edu.au/staff/corkep

linkedin.com/in/petercorke

Peter Corke on Wikipedia

Projects:

“Introduction to Robotics“ and “Robotic Vision”, MOOCs

COTSbot (Crown-Of-Thorns Starfish robot), underwater robot

Book "Robotics, Vision and Control: Fundamental Algorithms in MATLAB", March 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robotics: fact and fiction (July 2014) 

Published on Aug 25, 2014




> General talk about robotics at Questnet 2014, July 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotics and Construction - Professor Peter Corke, ConstructionQ 2014 

Published on Sep 18, 2014




> A presentation to the Queensland Government's Department of Housing and Public Works ConstructionQ forum on "Robotics and construction" - September 2, 2014, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

----------


## Airicist

IJARS Video Series: Prof. Peter Corke Interview, June (2014) 

Published on Oct 21, 2014




> In celebration of the International Journal of Advanced Robotic Systems' 10th year anniversary, the editorial team has launched a new section focusing on robotics-rekated videos as an addition to the journal’s current portfolio. The first video we are thrilled to publish is our team’s interview with Peter Corke, roboticist active in fields of Visual Servoing, Field Robotics, Machine Vision and the employment of MATLAB toolboxes in specific areas of robotics.
> 
> In this interview, Peter Corke takes an interesting retrospective on the differences between the field of robotics now and when he just started his carried 30 years ago, also pointing out to what strikes him as the most important milestones in robotics in the past 10 years. He goes on sharing his view on the role of editorship and the difference between robotics research papers and articles published in a robotics magazine, as well as his perspective on traditional publishing vs open access publishing.
> 
> He gives us a detailed overview on his latest work concerning the application of robotics in agriculture with the aim to increase food production while lowering the costs of farming efforts, the importance of further developing the sub-fields of environmental monitoring and preservation, and the advantages and disadvantages of starting a robotics labs nowadays and using social media to promote internal activities.
> 
> At last, Prof. Corke also reveals who inspired him the most in his career (including the likes of Malcolm C. Good, Richard Paul and Rodney Brooks), as well as what fictional robot he grew up watching - we give you a hint in the form of bright red claws tagged Class M-3 Model B9.


"Robotics then and now: Interview with Peter Corke"

by International Journal of Advanced Robotic Systems (IJARS)
October 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Prof Peter Corke 

Published on Nov 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotics (& vision) for asset management - Professor Peter Corke, QUU presentation 2014 

Published on Dec 21, 2014




> A presentation on robotics applied to infrastructure and asset inspection, given to Queensland Urban Utilities. Note that the presentation cuts off before the end

----------


## Airicist

Peter Corke Robot Storytime 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> ACRV Director and QUT Professor Peter Corke reads "Robots, Robots Everywhere". A Little Golden Book written by Sue Fliess and Illustrated by Bob Staake.

----------


## Airicist

Peter Corke in Robots in Depth #16

Published on Feb 8, 2018




> Peter Corke is well known for his work in computer vision and has written one of the books that define the area. We get to hear about his long and interesting journey into giving robots eyes to see the world. 
> 
> In this interview, Peter talks about how serendipity made him build a checkers playing robot and then move on to robotics and machine vision. We get to hear about how early experiments with "Blob Vision" got him interested in analyzing images and especially moving images.
> 
> The interview ends with Peter adding a new item to the CV, fashion model, when he shows us the ICRA 2018 T-shirt!

----------


## Airicist

A conversation with Peter Corke: What is deep learning?

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> In this video, Centre Director Peter Corke answers the following question: The research problem you faced when creating the Centre has already changed quite a bit, thanks to the recent development of ‘deep learning.’ Just what is ‘deep learning’ and how is it helping your research?

----------

